
Microsoft's x86 on ARM64 emulation - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-x86-on-arm64-emulation-a-windows-10-redstone-3-fall-2017-deliverable/
======
Someone
Emulating x86 on ARM already and getting decent performance is a challenge.
Running desktop software on a mobile CPU won't make that easier.

On the plus side, they won't need to emulate Windows Explorer, Office, Visual
Studio, IE and audio players. That probably covers 90%+ of all CPU cycles for
a typical user.

I guess they also will try and do a binary translation, as opposed to
emulation for programs they deem important.

